# RIP Constanza, aka "Granny"



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that, loosing a horse or any animal is hard, especially if she had the horse for thirty years. But remember she also has thirty years of memories to help her make it through this hard time. my thoughts go out to both of you.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww that is so sad, 36 is a good ol' age for a horse though!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, 36! That's nothing to be sad about ! Regardless though, it's never easy losing an animal. I'm sure she has _tons_ of wonderful memories with this mare though to get her through. My old boy is turning 30 in January. I sure hope he makes it to 36!


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss at least you know she lived a long healthy life and had people around her that loved and cared for her when she went.


----------

